# Pump motor problem



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I posted the other day that I had a pump or pump motor down at the spring that had seized. I went back down hill yesterday to carry that pump out but did a bit more t/shooting first. The pump or motor is not seized. The shaft turns freely. When power is applied the motor “hums” for about 8 seconds then turns itself off. The shaft never turns.

I imagine there is a protection circuit, probably current sensing. Some motors have starter circuits.

The motor is 115v/230v configured to run on 230v. It’s one (1) hp. The name is A.O. Smith, Chinese made (sadly). The pump motor it replaced was american made and last 20 years. This one didn’t last 4 (cheap chinese crap).

If there are any electrical motor experts out there, any input would be appreciated. It’s probably built to replace and not repair, but on the outside chance…

Since I’m sitting around this morning waiting for a snow storm, it’s been 30 years since my motors and generators class in the Navy.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

get a washdown duty motor when you buy ....


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

IlliniWarrior said:


> get a washdown duty motor when you buy ....


Thanks illiniwarrior for the suggestion but a new pump might not be necessary. I talked to the pump man in town. He knows the motor, he sold it to us (my dad choose the cheap motor). He said there is a starting capacitor in that motor as well as a pressure sensing switch. He has both in stock for around $15, another $10 for labor. Depending on whether the snow storm starts&#8230; I might take the pump down there this afternoon.

A rarity these days&#8230; the pump man. When his oldest brother was a baby the child fell ill. His father brought his then, only child to my grandfather. Grandpa had the only vehicle in the community, a beat up model T. Grandpa drove them to the hospital in a snow storm. It's nice to be able to do business with someone when your families have known each other several generations.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

I see the motor, pump, and pressure switch, but I'm not seeing and control circuit box which would have an overload relay and capacitor. Usually the capacitor goes bad or the contacts on the start/run switch burn out which is located inside the motor in the back. Getting to the start/run switch may require dis-assembly of the motor. Always keep a spare cap, press switch, check valve, and pump assy. on hand. I am not an expert but I have lived with well water all my life and this info is based on my experience only.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Seems to be a simple fix zimmy, thanks. I’ve a 3rd bedroom that I turned into a mini-shop w/ workbench for winter projects (no heat in the main shop). I brought the pump inside but the end cap is stuck on the motor. For $10 labor I’ll let the pump man deal with it. Think I might buy some spares to keep around though. I’m going to unbolt the motor from the pump before I take the motor to town. I need a new wire wheel for the grinder, going to repaint the pump housing while I’m at it, it’s over due.

Right now I’ve a rain/sleet mix. They say it’s going to turn to snow, a bad combo this far south. There are no salt trucks and only major bridges will get sand. Life will come to a halt until temps go up and melt the mess.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Cotton said:


> Think I might buy some spares to keep around though.


That is an excellent plan. I've had to replace pumps when parts were no longer available. I've done service work and try a I might I would sometimes run out of a specific part. You don't want to wait a week for a part even if it is still made. The biggest problem I had was with impellers.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

If it is not froze.... but does "hum"... that's usually a bad start capacitor.

I agree, spare capacitors and pressure switches are cheap enough to have spares. Always use Square D switches.

Don't worry about the snow - I got 3" and it was all melted off 4 hours later.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Caribou said:


> That is an excellent plan. I've had to replace pumps when parts were no longer available. I've done service work and try a I might I would sometimes run out of a specific part. You don't want to wait a week for a part even if it is still made. The biggest problem I had was with impellers.


I worked nearly 20 years as a custodian/maintenance person for a local school district and the biggest problems I had with pumps were #1 impellers, #2 centrifugal force start switch, usually broken springs or gummed up contacts, #3 bad seals or bearings and lastly start capacitors. I've had plastic/fiber impellers that eroded away within just a few months, it seems that the city water at a certain period of time had something in it that would eat up those impellers as well as rubber flush parts in toilets. Anyway, I always tried to find pumps that had stainless steal or bronze impellers. As the years went by the quality of available pumps steadily declined and about the only pumps worth using were made in Germany. Sad state of affairs that so called, "Free Trade", has caused such a degradation of quality of pumps, motors and other mechanical things we have relied on for quality and longevity.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

While I was in the heating business and not the water pump business it was prudent to do other repairs for many of my customers. For those with multiple rentals I would get them to purchase a spare pump. As the pumps had problems I would set each up with unions and identical fittings. When a pump had problems I would just switch out the bad pump, plug in the new, and prime it then move on to the next job. Either I or the owner could then deal with the broken pump on a non emergency basis. 

All pumps were set up with the off-on-off pressure switches. These are the ones with the little silver or gold colored levers on the side. The advantage to these is that if the well/tank runs dry then the pump automatically shuts off before it burns up the impeller and seal.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I would put a new bushing and seal in it while I had it down.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> I would put a new bushing and seal in it while I had it down.


Good idea, thanks!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I got the pump motor fixed this afternoon. It was the starting capacitor. I picked up a spare. He didn't have a seal for the pump, the company that made it went out of business in the mid 80's, lol. It's not leaking so I'll just keep using it! They obviously don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> It's not leaking so I'll just keep using it!


Good plan! The shaft seals are fairly generic so you could likely find others with the same specs. As long as it is not leaking then nothing to worry about anyway (they usually last for many years).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Cotton said:


> I got the pump motor fixed this afternoon. It was the starting capacitor.


Woo Hoo!

What did I win?!?


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I was finally able to get a new pump and a back up pump installed. I can switch back and forth between the two. One is hard wired into the house which in turn, is hardwired into a whole house generator. The second has a plug on a cord long enough to go through the basement window and out to a portable generator or plug into a house outlet. In a pinch, I just unscrew a few fittings and move it where ever it is needed and use a generator. 

The old pump was failing after 24 years of service and a new part was not available. We will strip it down and see if we can mickey mouse a part and turn it into a portable unit. At the very least, I will learn about pumps.

I had a devil of a time making them order me spare parts for both pumps. They kept saying it would void the warranty if I messed with the pump. As the last pump lasted well beyond the warranty, I see this as a non issue. If I get lucky, and they don't crap out before the company that makes them, I aim to have the important bits hanging on the wall next to them. Meanwhile, until the warranties expire, they can come with another set of parts and knock themselves out.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> What did I win?!?


Free spring water any time you stop by!  And it's very, very good tasting water!

I learned something new during this. I was under the impression my grandfather came here in 1922. He was farming here in '22. However, he actually came here in 1914 as a child to live with his older brother! Live and learn! 

So, my family has been drinking from this spring at least 101 years!


----------

